# Any home keylogger that can work with Mcafee or Norton ???



## CadCrazy (May 4, 2007)

Is there any home keylogger application that can work with Mcafee or Norton(i mean these av's do t let any keylogger installed on system)


----------



## Garbage (May 4, 2007)

U can use any (?) Keylogger on ur system installed with Norton 2007 

Just u have to exclude signature of that from the list of Norton's list


----------



## rakeshishere (May 4, 2007)

Simple Answer :NO

Try some Latest versions of Keyloggers with older version of NAV(say 2003)


----------



## CadCrazy (May 4, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> U can use any (?) Keylogger on ur system installed with Norton 2007


So that means NAV is insecure av that let any keylogger come in


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2007)

> So that means NAV is insecure av that let any keylogger come in



No, every Antivirus has a setting to whitelist an application. Which means that application will not be treated as virus by the AV.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 5, 2007)

> Just u have to exclude signature of that from the list of Norton's list


How Can i exclude signature of that keylogger in mcafee and norton antivirus ?????


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2007)

whom you want to SPY on ??? 

that too in your home


----------



## CadCrazy (May 5, 2007)

my friend


----------



## kim_crisss (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello, just wanted to say, that what I wrote few days ago,...stays the same way I am verry happy with my keylogger and it even sends me reports by email on my computer, where I work! Isn't that fabulos?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

what do you mean by my keylogger.
Tell me are u a spam bot. I'll not disclose your identity


----------



## sude (Jul 20, 2008)

strange u would be spying on ur friend...
anyway for any reason.. Free Keylogger will serve ur purpose though i fear it is recognizable or not.. jus try.

SUDE


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2008)

You guys are insane


----------



## VexByte (Sep 17, 2008)

Try KGB Keylogger/Spytech SpyAgent.


----------



## siennal (Feb 20, 2010)

If the software is smart enough,here are many keylogger,you can try.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2010)

This May 2007 thread was bumped on July 2008, then Feb 2010 and then Today Jun 2010.

Dunno why this thread is still open. Request mod to close the thread.


----------

